# Need Ideas



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Need ideas on what to plant between my walkway and the house. I want something fairly tall, but that won't have roots that can mess up concrete. Maybe that's a tall order (pun intended), but with how big and plain that part of the house looks I want to have something there. I also don't want a vine, well I do but I'm afraid of anything growing on the house being that it's wood siding and not brick.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Here is a link to some tall and narrow plantings by Proven Winners plants. Might give you a few ideas.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sky pencil hollies would fit in that space. They are tall and narrow, and would probably help break up the wall a little.

Most of my shrubs are in need of trimming :? , but here is a shot of some of my sky pencil hollies alternated with wintergreen boxwoods.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Orange rocket barberry, green spire euonymus, or sky pencil holly.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I was also going to suggest the pencil holly, as well; check to see if it is tolerant in your zone.

They sell it here in southern NH (zone 5b), but I recall it is only tolerant to zone 7 (I could be mistaken), which is a bummer because it looks very interesting.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

I've seen them for sale here in zone 9.


----------



## ChristopherRogers88 (Sep 21, 2020)

What can you plant between house and sidewalk?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

How about some tall ornamental grasses? Those would be relatively maintenance free, too. You could alternate with annuals or low maintenance colorful perennials.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Cluelessone said:


> How about some tall ornamental grasses? Those would be relatively maintenance free, too. You could alternate with annuals or low maintenance colorful perennials.


Have examples? Only thing coming to mind is Pampas grass, and that gets too wide.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

theKOkid said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > How about some tall ornamental grasses? Those would be relatively maintenance free, too. You could alternate with annuals or low maintenance colorful perennials.
> ...


Little Bluestem is a nice ornamental grass and native too, although it doesn't grow much over 4 ft. It is very heat and drought tolerant too.

In general, if you're looking for something tall and skinny, tall narrow arborvitae cultivars like Emerald Green https://chiefrivernursery.com/emerald-green-arborvitae-thuja-occidentalis-smaragd.html are your best bet, but they would require considerable supplemental water in OK - especially in their early years.

You didn't mention what type of sun exposure is on that wall - N, E, S, W - which would make a big difference in recommendations. Both of the plants mentioned above require full sun - 6 hours or more.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

All grass will spread and get "wider". You just take a shovel and divide it every couple years to keep it from getting bigger than you want it to be in the space. You can divide it in quarters or half just fine. The local nursery should have lots of different options for your area.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

theKOkid said:


> Need ideas on what to plant between my walkway and the house. I want something fairly tall, but that won't have roots that can mess up concrete. Maybe that's a tall order (pun intended), but with how big and plain that part of the house looks I want to have something there. I also don't want a vine, well I do but I'm afraid of anything growing on the house being that it's wood siding and not brick.


Did you end up doing anything to this? im interested. I used a plant for the same problem but I live in Temecula, Ca So Cal, so its hot as hell here in the summer. So the plants i use might just give up and die in your area.... ill take picture tomorrow


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

theKOkid said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > How about some tall ornamental grasses? Those would be relatively maintenance free, too. You could alternate with annuals or low maintenance colorful perennials.
> ...


On top of the splitting suggestion someone else made (which is the proper way to keep the plants tamed), you can use sturdy landscape fabric to keep the grass "choked" to a certain size hole.

Edit: forgot my suggestions. Little blue stem, big blue stem, fountain grass, maiden grass, zebra grass - there are tons and tons of options. Look around at the strip malls and shopping centers near you for visual ideas, they seem to use grasses en masse.


----------

